# Spellcheck has stopped working on this site



## GMJ

I'm not sure if it is site specific in that I have somehow unticked a box on here or somesuch or if it's my laptop...although the spell check still works on other laptop functions I use like my email.

Can anyone advise on how to get it back on here please as I rely on it...especially at 6am in the morning when I'm bleary eyed!

Ta


----------



## erneboy

It underlines my errors in red but I don't get options for corrections.


----------



## GMJ

Thts what used to happen on mine Al...but it has stopped 

I think if I then right clicked on the word it gave options.


----------



## raynipper

Mine gets underlined in Blue now. 

Ray.


----------



## Webby1

I've never noticed it before...................but then again my school report from 1962 says I was perticularly good at spellin and mafematics.....................but "Peter is such a chatterbox" she added as a sting in the tale.

Edit...No underlining showing here...........have I been a good boy Miss or is there a glitch in the Matrix ??


----------



## GMJ

Could someone please report my OP for me?


----------



## erneboy

Done.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Al


----------



## Drew

No problem with the spell checker this morning on here.


----------



## barryd

Still working for me. Underlining in red any errors, right click and the spell checker comes up. Worth trying a different browser?

If your using Chrome make sure its enabled, open a new tab and in the search box in the middle do this. Right click and follow these options.


----------



## raynipper

My spellchecker al ways wants to put daft punctuation in all the time. Not necessarily on the forum but e-mails in general. Bloody American speak and Microsoft.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Right I've done as Barry suggested and it appears to work!










Thanks Barry much appreciated but I'm still at a loss to understand why it stopped working as I didn't adjust anything.

Perhaps 'coz it can?....


----------



## greygit

When your a dyslexic everything gets f**king under lined!


----------

